# Echec d'installation de Ubuntu 9.10 Server sur Virtualbox



## cb1574 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Virtualbox sur mon mac (leopard 10.5.8 / 2.4 GHz / Intel Core 2 Duo).

Je souhaite installer la version serveur de ubuntu 9.10 sur Virtualbox.
J'ai téléchargé : ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64

Tout semble bien se passer (chargement en cours...) et puis : écran noir / écran gris / écran noir...

Et puis finalement : défilement infini de "segmentation fault".

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment installer cette version serveur de ubuntu sous Virtualbox ?
Peut-être existe-t-il une autre version serveur avec laquelle cela fonctionne.

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## anneee (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

j'y connais pas grand chose, mais choisir la version "amd64" pour installer sur un Mac à processeur Intel, ça me parait drôle...:mouais:


----------



## cb1574 (6 Janvier 2010)

Oui, je suis d'accord mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver autre chose comme ubuntu serveur.
Du coup, j'ai testé mais, visiblement, il y a un pb.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un ubuntu serveur compatible avec mac intel ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## GillesF (7 Janvier 2010)

malgré le nom, en principe c'est compatible avec les core2duo... essaye p-e une version intel 32bits?


----------



## cb1574 (7 Janvier 2010)

Sais-tu où je peux trouver ce dont tu parles ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Silice (7 Janvier 2010)

Voici une version 32 bit d'Ubuntu 9.10 server qui s'installera parfaitement sur ta VirtualBox 

1) Va ici : http://ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement
2) Dans "Quelle variante de Ubuntu, voulez-vous télécharger ?" choisis Serveur
3) Clique sur télécharger en bas 

Si tu n'a rien changé d'autre, il télécharge le bon fichier

++
Silice


----------

